
Technology, the Stealthy Tattletale - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/27/technology/27tracking.html?em&ex=1193630400&en=cf60b07a7135bce7&ei=5087%0A
======
staunch
I can't wait to hear about a bank robber with a Faraday cage in the getaway
car.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
And that slow-down text message thingy might be interesting for McLaren as
well :)

------
myoung8
Do you guys think this technology will get to the point where we can track all
of our earthly possessions?

I think that day will come, but it will be RFID, not GPS, that is the core
enabling technology.

